# Girl's name Tegan or Teagan - spelling help



## phoebemum

Hi

I have 2 choices for a girl, one of them being Tegan/Teagan

Just need some help with spelling.

Can you tell me what "looks the most normal" and vote?

Thanks so much x


----------



## pinkribbon

I voted Teagan.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I like Tegan as a spelling :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

My LO is called Teagan. I put the 'a' in as I thought it would help people pronounce it properly. I know a few people who pronounce Tegan as 'TEG-AN' not 'TEA-GAN' if that makes sense! 
I preferred the spelling 'Tegan' but OH didn't. Now though I think it looks much better with the a.. Good name choice ;)


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks so much ladies

For some reason I am leaning towards Tegan

I looked up meanings and it says Teagan means little poet (English) and Tegan (Welsh) means blessed and beautiful.

I'm a bit undecided.

Thanks so much for the help xxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

I prefer Tegan x


----------



## shira44

Tegan


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks so much ladies, all answers very much appreciated xx


----------



## motherearth23

I say Teagan! Thats how I would guess to spell it for a girl. I know someone who is male named Tegan, so I don't think of that spelling as a girl's name. Beautiful sounding either way!


----------



## 3xpire

I see Tegan too often, Teagan is a cooler way to spell it I think


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks ladies.

going by everyone's replies I feel maybe Teagan is now more appropriate for a girl, changed my mind again :haha:

Just happy to have a name for my little one. don't know if it's a girl yet but if it is this is her name!!

really appreciate replies xx:hugs:


----------



## EleriT

Thought I'd weigh in as a Welsh speaker, Tegan is technically correct but of course with baby names you can vary it as much as you want! But had to mention that despite the baby name books saying that the name means 'blessed, beautiful' or 'little poet', Tegan actually literally means 'toy', and teagan doesn't mean anything, just a variation on spelling. Take baby name meanings with a pinch of salt, they are often made up.


----------



## phoebemum

EleriT said:


> Thought I'd weigh in as a Welsh speaker, Tegan is technically correct but of course with baby names you can vary it as much as you want! But had to mention that despite the baby name books saying that the name means 'blessed, beautiful' or 'little poet', Tegan actually literally means 'toy', and teagan doesn't mean anything, just a variation on spelling. Take baby name meanings with a pinch of salt, they are often made up.

Thanks very much for the info :thumbup:

Interesting how all these meanings can be different or are sometimes made up!! 

I noticed the first time around with my daughter that certain names had different meanings on different websites!!

I will bear it in mind. 

xx


----------



## EleriT

Our baby girl will be called Elin which if you look it up is supposed to mean nymph, so I'm choosing to ignore that meaning! Love that there are some Welsh names making it into mainstream baby name lists :)


----------



## Meg724

I am obsessed with this name and although I dont know what we are having yet if we have a girl her name will be Teagan Noelle or Teagan Kate!!!!!!


----------



## phoebemum

EleriT said:


> Our baby girl will be called Elin which if you look it up is supposed to mean nymph, so I'm choosing to ignore that meaning! Love that there are some Welsh names making it into mainstream baby name lists :)

Hehe, these meanings make me laugh. As long as you don't mind the meaning then that's all that matters.

My daughter is Phoebe and her name is a traditional Greek name with a lovely meaning so I wanted to have a nice meaning for another one too. 

I may just have to go with the book meaning and if it isn't true then oh well!!

PS Elin is gorgeous xx


----------



## phoebemum

Meg724 said:


> I am obsessed with this name and although I dont know what we are having yet if we have a girl her name will be Teagan Noelle or Teagan Kate!!!!!!

Its a fab name isn't it!!!!

I had it first time round but people put me off, this time I'm not telling them as I just love it.

I adore Noelle too, absolutely gorgeous name xx


----------



## SharonF

Just to add that in Cornwall, Tegan is pronounced 'Teg-un' and means 'pretty little thing. So to me if you wanted to call her 'Tee-gan', the Teagan spelling is correct.

I wanted a Cornish name for my LO and we were considering Tegan, but I knew she would always get called Teagan by mistake, which is not Cornish and doesn't go so well with our surname. But hey, he's a boy so it's not a problem!


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks for the info!!

Such a hard one as I like both the spellings. 

Just wonder if people think Tegan is more masculine?

Thanks x


----------



## lexi374

Teagan is on my list, i think from what ive read Teagan is the irish spelling, my mum is irish so i would go with that x :flower:


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks!

I didn't know it was an Irish spelling. 

It seems Teagan is the more popular choice.

The more I look at it, the more I seem to think it's more feminine.

Thanks for the replies ladies.

Looks like if I'm having a :pink: bundle her name will be Teagan Iris R....

Thanks so much. xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Teagan :)


----------



## phoebemum

Teagan is now beating Tegan :haha:

I think this has confirmed to me that girls spelling should probably be Teagan.

Thanks for all the replies ladies and any more votes or opinions much appreciated xx


----------



## phoebemum

Any other votes or opinions would help so much.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## kaylajade.x

I love Teagan! was a name i had shortlisted, I've not seen it spelt like 'Tegun' before i can imaging it being pronounced Teg-an. I think Teagans the nicer spelling :flower: 

x


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks, I think I prefer Teagan :thumbup: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

It's obvious what I prefer :rofl:


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks so much!

Has anyone ever said its a boys or unisex name or thought it was a strange spelling?

Xx


----------



## Nyn

for me Tegan is masculine all the way because of the Midnight Breed books :) Tegan is such a hottie :) so to me it's all boy :)

Teagan I like for a girl :)


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks

I don't know of those books, I haven't actually known of the name in literature/tv etc, I just love it as its unusual and not common where we live.

x


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks to everyone for your help.

We have our private gender scan tomorrow, I just couldn't wait any longer and got a special half price offer.

So by 1.30pm tomorrow I will know if I am team :pink: or :blue: :thumbup:

Our little girl will be Teagan Iris and if were a boy he will be Deacon.

Thanks so much to everyone for helping me pick, I love Tegan but I don't like the idea that it could be confused with a boy's name so to me Teagan is more feminine so that's what were going for :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks for all the votes and help ladies.

Just found out I'm team pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So over the moon.

We have a little Teagan on the way xxxx


----------



## kaylajade.x

Aww congrats!! Teagans such a lovely name :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

congrats :) I like both ways. My friend spells it Teigan x


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks so much ladies, I'm over the moon to be having a little girl 

Ooooh, I love spelling Teigan, hadn't considered that one :haha:

I may have to chat to hubby about it xxx


----------



## Karkey

If im pronouncing it correctly is it not spelt Teegan??? if not i prefer Teagan :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would Prn Tea and Tee the same?


----------



## bumblebeexo

Welcome to team pink!

Team pink babies called Teagan are the best :winkwink:


----------



## phoebemum

Karkey said:


> If im pronouncing it correctly is it not spelt Teegan??? if not i prefer Teagan :)

It is pronounced that way but it's not really spelt like that, there appear to be 3 generally used spellings:

Tegan
Teagan
Teigan

xx


----------



## phoebemum

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I would Prn Tea and Tee the same?

yeah they're both pronounced the same, all the spellings are pronounced the same in the UK as far as I am aware xx


----------



## Amazeballs

I voted Tegan!! Especially since it means "beautiful"!! thats such a nice meaning to have as a girl, she'll love that!!


----------



## phoebemum

Thanks amazeballs xx


----------



## phoebemum

I've got it ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have ended up deciding that neither Tegan or Teagan look "right" to us so our little girl will be......................

Teigan Iris R......

I know its a more unusual spelling but I just prefer the look of it and since the name isn't a very common name anyway then I don't think the spelling to go will matter except to us.

Thanks so much for everyone's replies, my husband and I really appreciate the help and wouldn't have considered the name had it not been for posts and polls on here.

We also wouldn't have got to Teigan had it not been for one of you!!!!

Thanks again and :hugs: to you all for great pregnancies xxxxx


----------

